# Mason jar ?



## hkww (Jul 14, 2009)

I came across this mason jar this morning.I know it's nothing special,however i have never seen one with this name.I was wondering if someone could tell me something about this one?
 It has a zinc Atlas lid,with the name Bernardin Mason.
 Thanks for any help,God bless,Keith
 Forget the pic


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Keith, Most of these jars have "Manufactured by Latchford Marble Glass Company" on the base.  They were made by that company in the 1940's-50's.  There are a couple other varieties of base embossing, but all of them book in the $2-$4 range.  The half pint with "excellent for jelly" on the back is $40-$50.  The correct lid is any of several varieties of Bernardin Mason lacquered metal lid & screw band.  -Tammy


----------



## hkww (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Tammy,sorry i have not at least, acknowledged your reply.I have not been on the forum for a couple of weeks.

 Thanks,God bless,Keith


----------

